# Fly shops around Sault Ste. Marie



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm moving up the Soo in the morning for school. I'm leaving my Orvis shop here in GR so I'm in need of a new shop. I can always buy my materials online but I like to buy local and support the little guy as much as possible. Also I like being able to go into shops and talk fishing with the guys who work there. So is there any fly shops around the Soo. I will also need a new store to buy my lures and ect. for spin fishing and hunting related stuff so is there any sporting good stores up there.
Thanks
Tow


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

Undertow, have no idea what is in the Soo for fly fishing but when I graduated from there 20 years ago it was pretty much worms and spinner only. Just something to consider: like you, most of us guys carried up guns, fishing gear and such because we all planned on hunting and fishing between classes....Well unless things have changed quite a bit we all found out there is not time to hunt or fish unless you are planning on flunking out. 
The profs up there at that time kept you pretty busy between research, papers and lab work. I was in bio/chem, some other programs seem to have a bit more free time but you had better be ready to spend plenty of time in the books on the weekends and bring a pair of snowshoes if you are going to head out to the woods in the winter.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

There's only one "real" bait shop around that I can think of,down the street from the boat launch,they sell flies,but not materials that I can remember.They mostly cater to guys fishing the river.


----------



## FlyFishingAttorney (Dec 26, 2007)

Jay's in Gaylord is going to be the closest, I think. There used to be an Orvis franchise in Petoskey, but I think it may have closed. Orvis was looking for someone to start a franchise on the US side of the Sault, so the demand is there.

Even the Bass Pro Shop type outdoor store at the mall in Mackinaw City had a very weak fly shop with few flies.


----------



## captain jay (Jan 6, 2002)

Hank's and Woody's are the only two descent shops up there that I can recall right now, and you wont see a very good fly selection in either of them. All I ever remember seeing in either of those stores was the "local" flies that guys use when fishing the river for whitefish and atlantics.


----------

